# 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

Nach den normalen Anmeldungen in den letzten Monaten sollte sich heute wohl das 20.000 Mitglied registrieren - reife Leistung!!

Zwar hatten wir schon lange über 20.000 Anmeldungen, da aber Mitglieder die 
über ein Jahr nicht erkannt im Anglerboard unterwegs waren, eine Mail bekommen, die sie bestätigen müssen um angemeldet zu bleiben - sowie diverser Löschungen, Sperrungen etc. einiger "Unbelehrbarer" - hatten wir insgesamt nämlich schon fast 24.000 Anmeldungen.

Da sich momentan ca. 1.000 neue Member pro Monat anmelden, dürfte es dann wohl auch nicht zu lange dauern, bis wir die 30.000 "anstreben".
#6 #6 #6 

Aber momentan läuft erst mal der Countdown für das 20.000 (aktive und reguläre) Mitglied im Anglerboardforum:
Jetzt gerade brauchen wir dafür noch 
*9 *
neue Mitglieder.

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

